# Mealworm Substrates and Sieving...



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone know what the big breeders use for their mealworm substrate? Or know what works best for separating mealworms quickly from the substrate they live in?

I use chicken food, oats etc... i.e. the usual stuff, but the big lumps obviously won't sieve... meaning when I am getting them out I have to still do a bit of manual sorting.

So, I assume, in order to quickly and easily sort out mealworms of different sizes breeders must use something fairly fine so that it can be sieved? Or am I wrong?

Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

the pet shop where i get my mealworms from use fine sandy stuff ...


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I breed mine and use wheat bran for their substrate, very easy to sieve them out of that


----------

